# My first proper coffee gear



## Karlos69 (Oct 24, 2019)

I've always loved coffee and have decided to get a bit more serious and make decent stuff at home.

so I got this after a bit of guidance on here and watching loads of YouTube.

I am getting some very pleasing results.

possibly might put a pid on? What you think?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Karlos69 said:


> I've always loved coffee and have decided to get a bit more serious and make decent stuff at home.
> 
> so I got this after a bit of guidance on here and watching loads of YouTube.
> 
> ...


 PID is a good option (speak to MrShades on here). So is a Rancilio Silvia steam wand for extra steaming power. I'd suggest an OPV mod to 9 bar too. This is a post 2015 model Gaggia I think so would advise looking up some bits about it - a lot of people prefer 2014 or earlier models for reasons that I always forget (boiler size I think comes into it). In the mean time, learn how to temperature surf on the Gaggia as it is.

When upgradeitis hits, focus on upgrading the grinder first. You'll also probably end up wanting a new machine at some point. Sage Dual Boiler is a good Dual boiler and can do slayer mod to get long slow shots. Other dual boilers exist obviously but are expensive unless bought second hand.

Also, welcome!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Cooffe said:


> PID is a good option (speak to MrShades on here). So is a Rancilio Silvia steam wand for extra steaming power. I'd suggest an OPV mod to 9 bar too. This is a post 2015 model Gaggia I think so would advise looking up some bits about it - a lot of people prefer 2014 or earlier models for reasons that I always forget (boiler size I think comes into it). In the mean time, learn how to temperature surf on the Gaggia as it is.
> When upgradeitis hits, focus on upgrading the grinder first. You'll also probably end up wanting a new machine at some point. Sage Dual Boiler is a good Dual boiler and can do slayer mod to get long slow shots. Other dual boilers exist obviously but are expensive unless bought second hand.
> Also, welcome!


It's the most recent 2018/19 model which already has a proper steam wand so no need to put a Silvia one on.


----------

